# New 10th SFG (A) commander takes charge of unit



## Ravage (Jun 26, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/June/090626-01.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, June 26, 2009) – The 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) welcomed its new commander during a change of command ceremony at Manhart Field, Jun. 24.

Col. Darsie D. Rogers, Jr., 10th SFG (A) outgoing commander, relinquished the unit colors and command to Col. Sean P. Swindell, after serving more than 18 months as commander, which included an eight-month deployment in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom VI.

During his final remarks to the unit, their families, and retired personnel, Rogers praised the Soldiers standing in formation for their hard work and dedication to the mission. 

“From the day I joined your ranks as commander of SFODA 082, until today, my last day in the 10th Special Forces Group; you have always been committed to excellence, exceeded all expectations, and always, always accomplished the mission,” he said. 
Rogers also thanked the unit’s spouses for their support to the unit and countless hours of volunteer work. 

“To the ladies of our Family Readiness Group, and all our spouses, too many names to mention, you are unpaid, but much loved, and you are a significant part of the heart and soul of this Group,” Rogers said.

Swindell received the unit colors during the ceremony from Brig. Gen. Michael Repass, United States Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) commander, after which, letting the Soldiers know there is more work to be done. 

“I would like nothing better than to stand here today to tell you that the need for further sacrifice is at an end,” Swindell said.  “But, we all know that is not the case.  You, the Soldiers of 10th Group, represent hundreds of years of irreplaceable special operations experience.”

Swindell added, “I look forward to working with each of you.  To continue improving our security and fostering the many blessings of freedom that we enjoy today and that we want for the children of tomorrow.”

In closing, Rogers left the men and women of the unit with these words:

“To the Soldiers of the 10th Special Forces Group…  We have fought together and grieved the loss of our brothers together, and no matter how hard it was, there is no place I had rather be than among the ranks of the best.  May God bless America and God bless the 10th Special Forces Group...  ‘De Oppresso Liber’.”

Swindell, commissioned in the Infantry from the Citadel in 1989, was initially assigned to 1st Battalion, 503rd Infantry Regiment, 2nd Infantry Division, Camp Hovey, Korea, where he served as platoon leader and company executive officer.

Upon departure from Korea, Swindell was assigned to the 1st Ranger Battalion where he served as a platoon leader, company executive officer, and operations air officer.  Swindell participated in Operation DESERT STORM with the Rangers during this assignment.

Upon Completion of the SF Qualification Course, COL Swindell was assigned to the 7th SFG(A), Fort Bragg, North Carolina, where he served as detachment commander, Headquarters Support Company commander, and Group Assistant operations officer.
Upon graduation from Command and General Staff College, Swindell returned to 7th SFG(A) at Fort Bragg, North Carolina, where he served as a battalion operations officer and Group operations officer.

In June 2002, Swindell was assigned to the Joint Staff where he served as an Operations Officer and Executive Assistant to the J3, Deputy Director Special Operations.  Upon completion of this assignment, Swindell was assigned to 10th SFG(A), and participated in Operation IRAQI FREEDOM III.

In July 2005, Swindell assumed command of 2nd BN, 10th SFG(A).  He completed two successive combat tours in Baghdad, Iraq as Commander, Special Operations Task Force – Central during Operation IRAQI FREEDOM IV and V.  Upon completion of battalion command, COL Swindell attended the Army War College before taking command.
Rogers’ next assignment will be North American Aerospace Defense Command in Colorado Springs, Colo.







> Col. Darsie D. Rogers, Jr., outgoing 10th SFG (A) commander, passes the group colors to Brig. Gen. Michael Repass, United States Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) commander and former 10th SFG (A) commander, during a change of command ceremony at Manhart Field, Fort Carson, Colo., Jun. 24.  (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)








> Col. Sean P. Swindell, 10th SFG (A) commander, addresses the Group and crowd after assuming command of the unit during a change of command ceremony at Manhart Field Fort Carson, Colo., Jun. 24.  (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)








> Col. Darsie D. Rogers, Jr., outgoing 10th SFG (A) commander (right), and Col. William H. Shaw III, 10th SFG (A) deputy commander (left), conduct an inspection of troops during the unit’s change of command ceremony at Manhart Field Fort Carson, Colo., Jun. 24.  (Photo by Staff Sgt. Michael R. Noggle)


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 4, 2009)

I should visit 10th groups compound, those back ground pictures look awesome.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 4, 2009)

They have quite a nice hill up on Carson.  I see it a lot from runs up commo hill.  Short on parking from what I've heard though.


----------

